# Ventoline



## newg31 (18 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour, 

J'accueille une enfant depuis 2 mois. 
Elle a 20 mois. 

Elle a fait une bronchite il y a 3 semaines, et depuis, beaucoup de toux sifflante et glaires, surtout allongée, donc siestes catastrophiques... 

Elle a revu le médecin hier qui lui a mis de la ventoline en traitement de fond car elle a un terrain asthmatique visiblement. 

La maman me dit par SMS que le médecin m'a fait une ordonnance pour lui donner la ventoline, alors que j'ai déjà répété plusieurs fois aux deux parents que je refusais de donner des médicaments. Je lui ai de nouveau répondu que je refusais d'engager ma responsabilité, mais elle me dit que le papier du médecin fait office de PAI, donc que je suis couverte... 

Vous, acceptez vous de donner de la ventoline ? 
Comment leur dire non gentiment mais assez pour qu'ils comprennent ?


----------



## kikine (18 Octobre 2022)

non un PAI se fait en présence de vous d'un médecin et des pe donc non cela ne fait certainement pas office de PAI
maintenant si vous ne voulez pas administrer la ventoline dites leur simplement que non un PAI suit un protocole strict pour le mettre en place, il ne suffit pas de l'ordonnance
qu'en donnant un médicament vous engagez votre responsabilité pénale et ça vous le refusez point...


----------



## Griselda (18 Octobre 2022)

Perso j'accepte de donner la ventoline avec ordonnance du medecin + autorisation écrite des PE etc...
Mais ce n'est pas le plus important.
Ce qui compte c'est si tu acceptes d'ngager ta responsabilité en donnant un médicament car tu n'es pas personnel de santé, tu n'as donc aucune obligation.
Bien sur si l'enfant en a besoin à long terme et en journée il faudra alors ou prevoir une infirmière ou un changement d'AM


----------



## Ladrine 10 (18 Octobre 2022)

Alors j'ai eu un enfant asmathique et un pai avait été mis en place
C'est un document avec le protocole a suivre en cas de crise 
J'avais bien évidemment une ordonnance avec 
La si pas de pai c'est juste un traitement de fond
La maman vous balade c'est sûre
Certains médecins donne de la ventoline suite à une bronchite
Après elle ne peut vous obliger surtout si c'est noté dans le contrat
Après moi le petit acceptait bien de le prendre il avait habitudes ( le pauvre)
Sinon sa risque d'être compliqué pour vous de lui donner si pas accepter par l'enfant


----------



## booboo (18 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour, 
je viens d'avoir le cas.
J'ai donné de la ventoline à un enfant en accueil la semaine dernière (ordonnance et attestation des parents).


----------



## nanny mcfee (18 Octobre 2022)

perso je traite les enfants ça m'a toujours paru évident donc bon! j'ai eu un petit de trois mois et traitement avec l'appareil parcequ'il y avait un traitement de fond ça a duré presque un an me souviens plus il avait quoi mais pauvre ptilou très fragile à la naissance, le plus dur était de géré les autres enfants donc du coup j'avais mis en place une activité de chansons ça calmé aussi le bébé qui pour lui aussi ce moment était pénible.

Mon avis? c'est que si on s'en sent pas capable c'est bien de refusé si non on peut pas géré il faut de la patience (les enfant n'aiment pas ,crient et se débattent le plus souvent ) donc si j'avais pas pu géré j'aurais refusé 

et en ile de france j'ai remarqué que tout les nourrissons avaient des problèmes respiratoires ou de santé donc bon...


----------



## zelande (18 Octobre 2022)

* ici, et ma fille ainée asthmatique sévère, je suis assez choquée de ce que je lis. La ventoline est un médicament très important. Si cette enfant a un terrain asthmatique et qu'elle déclare une crise d'asthme, sans ventoline , elle peut juste............................................................
en mourir.
Alors refuser de donner un médicament qui peut s'avérer vital quand on a une ordonance et l'autorisation des pe sous pretexte qu'on est pas couvert, person je trouve cela plus que moyen.
Dîtes vous bien de toute façon que si vous donnez un medoc et que ça se passe mal, vous êtes en tort, et si vous refusez de le donner et que ça se passe mal, vous êtes en tort aussi. 
A vous de vor avec votre conscience*


----------



## newg31 (18 Octobre 2022)

Merci pour vos réponses. 

En effet, ce n'est pas expressément noté au contrat que je refuse de donner un traitement quelconque (la maman me l'a bien laissé entendre 🙄) , mais je l'ai dit dès l'entretien et répété plusieurs fois depuis. Et je n'ai rien signé dans ce sens non plus, bref...


Apparemment, c'est un traitement à donner en cas de "crise", mais n'ayant pas d'asthmatiques dans mon entourage, et n'étant pas formée pour, je ne souhaite pas engager ma responsabilité. 

La maman est arrivée avec les médicaments et l'ordonnance, mais elle est repartie avec. 
Elle m'a ressorti le coup du PAI...

Je lui ai dit que j'allais contacter ma référente .

Je lui dit que si la "maladie" s'était déclarée avant, je n'aurai JAMAIS signé le contrat.

Bref... À suivre !


----------



## Nanou91 (18 Octobre 2022)

Décidément c'est varié ce forum.
Entre celles qui ronchonnent car les PE ne se soucient pas de la santé de leur enfant et les amènent malades et ceux qui font le nécessaire mais pour lesquels les ass mat ne veulent pas aider au traitement, pas facile.
Quand un enfant a besoin d'être soigné et/ou soulagé, je n'ai jamais refusé dans la mesure où j'ai une ordonnance qui précise qu'en absence de personnel médical, je suis autorisée à administrer à l'enfant tel ou tel médicament.
Car là en gros, si l'enfant a besoin d'être soulagé, vous n'administrez pas la Ventoline. Donc la maman prend des congés pour garder son enfant. Elle peut si pas déjà utilisé vous remettre un certificat médical pour déduire 5 jours d'absence.
Et après. S'il faut lui administrer de la Ventoline pendant 2 mois. Vous ne prenez pas l'enfant ? Donc comme c'est vous qui refusez vous n'êtes pas payée..... Ou vous le prenez mais le laissez s'étouffer car vous refusez de lui donner la Ventoline.
Le métier a bien changé, la mentalité des ass mat aussi.... je suis bien contente d'arrêter dans quelques petites années.
Je ne reconnais plus ce métier....


----------



## newg31 (18 Octobre 2022)

@zelande 
C'est bien parce que je n'ai jamais été confronté à cette maladie que j'aurai refusé ce contrat si ça c'était déclaré avant. 

Merci de ne pas juger les autres !


----------



## newg31 (18 Octobre 2022)

@NANOU 91

En effet, je préfère refuser l'enfant, déduire les jours et même démissionner si la situation devient trop pesante pour moi. 

Vraiment, je ne comprends pas... 
Je lis partout qu'il faut éviter de donner du doliprane à un enfant, etc.... Mais pour la ventoline, no souci, je suis même limite une méchante assmat si je ne me sens pas capable d'assumer, ne connaissant pas cette maladie ...


----------



## Nanou91 (18 Octobre 2022)

@newg31
Le texte concernant l'administration de médicaments a été retravaillé et remis à jour il y un quelques mois.
*Il est maintenant très clair. *Cela n'est plus interdit, juste très encadré (justement pour qu'on soit dans les clous).
A partir du moment où le protocole est respecté, plus rien n'empêche l'ass mat de donner des traitements.
Sauf si bien sûr elle refuse comme vous.
Mais dans ce cas il aurait fallu le préciser par écrit. Car là vous dites que vous l'aviez dit aux PE. Mais sans trace écrite, difficile de le prouver.
Pas sûr que la PMI vous donne raison sur ce coup là


----------



## Chantou1 (18 Octobre 2022)

Idem Booboo

« J'ai donné de la ventoline à un enfant en accueil la semaine dernière (ordonnance et attestation des parents) »


----------



## angèle1982 (18 Octobre 2022)

Tout à fait cela Nanou j'ai eu une petite il y a quelques années la maman m'avait fourni un appareil pour qu'elle puisse respirer (ventoline) je ne m'en suis jamais servi car pas de crises chez moi pendant l'année ou je l'ai eue ! mais je m'en serais servi à coup sûr !!! depuis quelques années on ne doit plus donner de médicaments parce que si parce que çà ! j'ai toujours donné et la maman de la fratrie m'en remercie encore pour cela !!! nous sommes assistantes maternelles et il y a quoi dans ce mot ? "assister" donc çà veut bien dire ce que cela veut dire ! j'ai donné encore récemment pour mon dernier accueilli du doliprane si besoin ... avec ordonnance ... mais maintenant certains médicaments peuvent être donnés le matin et le soir donc c'est déjà bien !  je sais qu'ici dans notre petit village on donne mais certaines "nouvelles" ass mat ou celles qui écoutent bien les nouvelles demandes !!! ne veulent plus rien donner ... j'au eu une discussion avec un généraliste qui ne comprenait pas cela car l'ass mat de ses enfants (il est de ma  génération) donnaient mais plus certaines de nos jours ... j'étais OK avec lui !!! et oui je suis contente aussi Nanou d'arrêter car ce métier n'est plus celui que j'ai connu ...


----------



## Petuche (18 Octobre 2022)

Il y a quelques années j'ai'eu un petit L asthmatique à 100%, hospitalisation étouffement etc... la ventilo ne était son contidien. J'ai accepté son problème de lui donner. C'était avec une machine qui faisait un bouquant d'enfer et 2 fois par jour. Pour le bien de l'enfant je ne me voyais pas refuser. Il fallait surveiller son sommeil, et pendant les quintes de toux c'était il fallait l'aider à cracher. J'ai moi aussi un fils qui était asthmatique, pendant un année je dormais à ses côtés quand il était en crise. La nuit il pouvait vomir tout en dormant.  Et là ventoline  et tout le reste je connaissais donc avant d'accueillir ce petit.


----------



## Nanou91 (18 Octobre 2022)

@angèle1982 
Maintenant c'est très clair pour l'administration des médicaments et traitement.
On est autorisées si on maitrise le français, si on a une ordonnance du médecin disant qu'on peut donner le traitement en l'absence de personnel médical, il faut l'âge, le poids de l'enfant.
Donc si l'ass mat ne veut pas, c'est de son propre chef mais pas parce qu'on lui interdit.


----------



## assmatzam (18 Octobre 2022)

Il n'y a pas de bonne ou mauvaise AM sous prétexte que l'on ne souhaite pas administré un médicament à un enfant 

Rien ne nous oblige à faire quelque chose que l'on ne souhaite pas faire et peu importe la raison 

Je vous rappelle que même si vous respectez tout le protocole et qu'il y a un problème votre responsabilité pénale est engagée


----------



## zelande (18 Octobre 2022)

Donner de la ventoline n'a rien de compliqué. Quand on travaille avec de l'humain, on ne peut pas rester cacher derrière des textes en permanence.
Sous prétexte qu'on ne connait pas et qu'on ne veut pas engager sa responsabilité, ( c'est très tendance ça aussi), on laisserait un enfant en souffrance, voir en danger ?
Désolée, je ne peux pas comprendre ça
Ou alors, il faut travailler avec des dossiers, dans un bureau.
Je suis un peu "violente" sur ce sujet, je l'admet. Mais qu'une assmat refuse en bloc de donner un traitement qui peut être vital, sans même se renseigner sur la façon dont cela se passe, ça me mets hors de moi. Peut être parce que j'ai été directement confrontée à cette maladie.


----------



## newg31 (18 Octobre 2022)

@Nanou91 

Je ne comprends pas en quoi la Pmi pourrait me donner raison ou tord 🤔... 

Je n'accepte pas de donner un quelconque traitement (malgré .
 J'ai fait la bêtise de ne pas le spécifier par écrit dans mes contrats, mais de le dire seulement à l'oral. 

Si nous devons arrêter le contrat, et bien soit.


----------



## Nanou91 (18 Octobre 2022)

@newg31 
Ce qui peut déranger la PMI ? Parce qu'accepter de continuer le contrat de cet enfant, mais refuser de lui donner un traitement s'il venait à faire une crise d'asthme mettrait sa vie en danger. Et que sur le principe la PMI veille en premier lieu aux intérêts de l'enfant.
Imaginez juste la situation. Vous accueillez l'enfant qui va très bien depuis 2 semaines, la maman met quand même dans le sac ordonnance et ventoline. Et un jour l'enfant déclenche une grosse crise d'asthme. Vous faites quoi ? ? ? 
Comme vous ne voulez semble-t-il même pas juste qu'on vous montre comment utiliser le spray. Vous ne connaissez pas et ne voulez pas connaître, vous faites quoi ? Vous laissez l'enfant s'étouffer, vous appelez les pompiers (j'espère qu'ils sont très proches de chez vous).
Si l'enfant présente un terrain asthmatique et qu'un traitement de fond semble se profiler il va falloir sérieusement reparler avec ces parents. Et leur écrire noir sur blanc que vous n'administrerez rien de rien....


----------



## Griselda (18 Octobre 2022)

OK, donc on n'est pas sur un traitement de fond mais un traitement à donner en cas de crise.
La différence, non des moindres, c'est qu'alors il te faudrait savoir reconnaître toi même "une crise", or tu n'es pas personnelle de santé et ne connais pas personnellement ce que c'est. A mon sens, AVANT de pouvoir accepter de le faire le cas échéant, encore faut il qu'on te forme.
Et même si on te propose de te former suffisamment pour que tu puisses avoir confiance en toi pour savoir reconnaître une crise et surtout un cas où tu devrais administrer la ventoline, puis savoir la donner correctement (avec le baby-truc, pas si simple), tu as parfaitement le droit de ne pas vouloir le faire car tu n'es pas professionnelle de santé. 
Si tu l'avais su avant tu n'aurais d'ailleurs pas accepté le contrat. 
Sauf que les Loulous arrivant chez nous tout petit souvent déclareront plus tard ce genre de chose. 
Les Parents ne pouvaient donc pas le savoir non plus.

Aujourd'hui, que faire si tu constates que l'enfant ne va pas bien?
Comment t'en rendras tu comptes?
Il aura principalement du mal à respirer avec un sifflement. Si ça s’aggrave ses lèvres peuvent aller jusqu'à changer de couleur. S'il perd connaissance, là c'est gravissime car on est alors aux portes de l'arrêt cardio pulmonaire.
Si tu refuse de prendre la décision par toi même, comme dans n'importe quel cas d'urgence tu contacteras le 15 et décrira ce qu'il se passe précisément puis tu indiqueras que tu as en ta possession une ventoline mais ne sais/veux pas la donner. On te confirmera si tu es bien dans un cas où l'enfant peut avoir de la ventoline. Si tu refuse de la donner il leur faudra envoyer le SAMU de toute urgence pour donne la ventoline. Evidemment si l'enft a déjà perdu connaissance, l'urgence est plus que sérieuse.

La ventoline n'est pas un médicament anodin. Il est très important car c'est lui qui permet de résoudre un problème de trachée qui gonfle, se ressert, empêche l’oxygénation. Je le sais car je suis moi même asthmatique. Par contre à long terme il peut y avoir accoutumance et perte d'efficacité, ça aussi je le sais car mon cousin en est mort à juste 18 ans. Moins grave mais quand même, à long terme il peut provoquer une tachycardie, c'est mon cas quand je prends 2 bouffées. Avec une seule + de l'homéopathie pas de souci.

Tout ça pour dire que non tu n'es pas une vilaine qui refuse de prendre cette responsabilité. Si tu ne le sens pas, ne le fais pas. Dans ce cas recommande aux Parents de te trouver une remplaçante qui elle acceptera dès le départ puis il te licencie ce qui me semble le plus raisonnable pour tout le monde. Tu seras rassurée, et eux aussi.

J'ai eut il y a quelques temps 1 enft qui nécessitait un traitement plusieurs fois par jour, à heure fixe ET VITALE, nous avions déjà signé le contrat quand la pathologie a été décelée. les Parents ont été transparents et m'ont demandé si j'acceptais ou non. J'ai demandé un délai de reflexion car la responsabilité était très grande. J'ai demandé conseil à un ami Médecin pour qu'il m'explique tout. C'est une maladie rare donc lui même a du chercher d'abord. Puis, une fois rassurée sur mes compétences et la transparence des Parents j'ai accepté de joué le jeu avec un PAI. Mais si je ne le sentais pas je n'y serais pas allée. J'aurais pu également demander une majoration de mon taux horaire pour cette prise en charge particulière, ce que je n'ai pas fait car j'estimais que l'argent n'avait rien à voir dans le fait d'accepter ou non.

Tu as le droit de refuser, même si ce n'est pas précisé à ton contrat car donner un médicament ne fait JAMAIS parti de nos missions puisque nous ne sommes pas du tout personnel soignant (à 3 ou 4€/h!). 
En fait c'est le contraire: pour que le Parent puisse t'obliger à l'accepter c'est lui qui aurait du le mentionner au contrat.


----------



## Chantou1 (18 Octobre 2022)

Entièrement d’accord avec Nanou91 et Zélande et Angèle

J’ai déjà eu plein de fois des enfants avec la ventoline … ce n’est pas difficile du tout … très simple et SURTOUT RASSURANT SI CRISE.

Je n’ai jamais eu de crise mais des gènes parfois qui demandaient de la ventoline.

L’enfant allait BEAUCOUP MIEUX après. Donc il n’y a pas photo.

C’est vrai aussi que ma fille y a eu droit petite et parfois encore

Mais pas de quoi en faire un fromage de cette ventoline SAUF du bien pour l’enfant.

Il est préférable à l’employeur de changer d’AM si elle ne veut pas donner du ventoline


----------



## liline17 (18 Octobre 2022)

Effectivement, il n'y a rien à préciser sur ton contrat. 
Cet enfant a des besoins spécifiques, que tu ne te sens pas de faire, il n'y a qu'une solution possible, c'est que les PE te licencient. 
Ce n'est pas à toi de démissionner, ce sont les PE qui te demandent un changement.
Il y aura de plus en plus d'enfants asthmatiques, il ca falloir que tu y réfléchisse. 
J'ai eu de la ventoline a donner à 3 enfants. 
Cela ne m'a pas posé de problème. 
Pour le dernier, il y avait un PAI et je n'ai eu besoin de lui en donner que 2 fois


----------



## zelande (18 Octobre 2022)

Je ne suis pas tout à fait d'accord Griselda, et c'est rare car j'apprécie beaucoup ta façon d'amener les choses.
Donner de la ventoline avec les "chambres", ça n'a rien de compliqué. Bien sur qu'il faut se renseigner sur la pathologie pour pouvoir reconnaître une crise. mais c'est assez visible et avant que l'enfant ne perde connaissance, il y a un peu de marge. 
Et l'asthme, ce n'est pas le gonflement de la trachée, mais des bronchioles qui s'emplissent de mucus et ne peuvent plus assurer leurs fonctions. Bref. Certes, on a le droit , en tant qu'am, de refuser de donner le moindre traitement. Mais où est l'intérêt de l'enfant là? Ou est les respect de sa personne, de son bien être ?
On ne peut pas travailler avec des enfants et se dégager de toutes responsabilités. Un petit déclenche une forte fièvre, ou souffre et on refuse de donner du doliprane ?  On le laisse souffrir ?  Il tombe, il se blesse, la palie est sale, on ne touche pas ? c'est juste impensable


----------



## Griselda (18 Octobre 2022)

Pardon mais non la chambre n'est pas tjrs si simple car l'enft pas tjrs concilient. Perso ça ne m'inquiète pas mais loin de moi l'idée de prétendre que c'est facile pour tout le monde car c'est propre à chacun.
Prenons un autre exemple: l'enft qui risque la convulsion en cas de montée brusque de température, le protocole alors est d'injecter dans l'anus une ampoule de valium, ben désolée mais ça je refuse et donc oui il faudra trouver une "plus courageuse" que moi, et je ne culpabilise pas du tout de formuler cette réponse car je suis AM, pas infirmière, ni le Parent de cet enfant.
Et si si la crise d'asthme c'est aussi la trachée qui se ressert.
Et non accueillir un enfant ne rime pas forcément avec donner des médicaments. 
Bien sur, si l'enfant risque d'en avoir besoin alors il faut trouver un mode d'accueil qui accepte de le faire. Ce qui est beaucoup plus simple une fois qu'on sait quels seraient les besoins.


----------



## abelia (18 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour,

Je donne sans problème du ventoline (avec ordonnance et autorisation des parents). Si l'enfant a un traitement de fond c'est justement pour éviter les crises d'asthme. Donc cela devrait bien se passer. 
Je connais etant moi même asthmatique.


----------



## Chantou1 (18 Octobre 2022)

*Conclusion* :
formation obligatoire pour les premiers soins etc

Pour un spasme du sanglot, l’ancienne AM ne savait pas car les parents ne le savaient pas eux-mêmes, ça été loin puisque le Samu a mis 15 minutes pour intervenir chez l’AM

Alors qu’avec un MINIMUM de formation et d’INFORMATIONS le problème aurait pu être résolu donc évité.

Il faut aussi avoir l’instinct d’agir SI incident ou accident grave qui se présente.

*Que* *faire* ?
avoir le réflexe du *15* *SAMU* 🚑 ou le *18* les pompiers si près de chez l’AM + les *premiers* *soins* 🚒🚨


----------



## Nanou91 (18 Octobre 2022)

@Chantou1 
Je suis OK avec toi qu'une formation d'une heure pour les gestes les plus simples de soins médicaux (ventoline, fausse route, spasmes) serait une bonne chose.
Car toi comme moi habitons en région parisienne, où les secours sont proches. Chez moi les pompiers sont à 2 km de la maison.
L'hôpital est entre chez moi et les pompiers (1,5 km de la maison). Et en grosse urgence j'ai une clinique privée à 300m de la maison.
Mais il y a des ass mat qui habitent des petits villages, des coins qui sont des déserts médicaux.. où le moindre samu met 40 mn à arriver....
Et dans ce cas, il faut savoir gérer un minimum certaines urgences.


----------



## Chantou1 (18 Octobre 2022)

L’hôpital par chez moi est à 15 minutes ! Et pour celui avec service pédiatrie est à 18 minutes …

Donc oui il faut gérer l’urgence.

Si l’on peut l’éviter parfois pour pas grand chose SI l’on avait eu le MINIMIM D’INFORMATIONS comme pour le cas du spasme pour la petite J car elle est quand même tombée dans le coma et hospitalisée !

Alors qu’en réalité, c’est impressionnant et stressant certes, mais gérable et heureusement car pour mon cas, j’aurais dû appeler le Samu 2 x par semaine 😡

Si l’on peut aussi éviter de solliciter le SAMU ou les POMPIERS 🚒 qui auraient pu sauver une vie AVC ou autre … donc je suis pour la formation aux premiers secours


----------



## Petuche (18 Octobre 2022)

Je pense que pour les personnes réticentes à la ventoline, il faudrait qu'elles en parlent à leur medecin. Il pourrait expliquer le comment et le pourquoi de la nécessité de procurer ces soins. Non ce n'est pas compliqué, c'est vrai qu'avec la chambre il faut une bonne position. Mais ne pas oublier que ça sauve un enfant. Quand on voit en petit qui étouffe, qui tousse à ne plus pouvoir prendre sa respiration, il fait intervenir de suite et ne pas attendre les secours. Comme tu dis Nanou91 les pompiers ne sont pas toujours à notre porte. Par chez moi, la caserne n'est pas à côté et se sont des pompiers volontaires, donc il faut le temps qu'is arrivent à la caserne et le temps qu'' ils viennent...


----------



## Nounou22 (18 Octobre 2022)

Alors moi je serai tempéré sur le sujet..
Tout d'abord ce n'est pas parce que nous sommes désormais autorisé à donner des médicaments que nous sommes obligés de le faire....donc l'AM dans ce cas n'a pas d'obligation de le mentionner sur son contrat....on peut se sentir de donner du Doliprane et pas un autre geste de soin plus technique.
Je prends mon exemple cette semaine, on accueille six enfants avec mon mari, 4 d'entre eux sont sous antibios, un sous ventoline, une autre en détresse respiratoire qui a fini hospitalisé, etc...
Nous avons eu l'impression d'être des infirmiers entre semaine dernière et cette semaine, lavage de nez, prise de médicaments, de température, ne pas se tromper de quel antibio est à qui, les sirops pour la toux des plus grands sans compter certains parents qui ont acheté des choses à la pharmacie et qui veulent qu'on les donne à l'enfant.... c'est NON, pas d'ordonnance, je ne donne PAS. Car justement si l'enfant fait une réaction à un médoc sans ordo, ce sera moi la responsable. Et honnêtement pour la ventoline, mon fils en a eu étant petit donc je sais comment utiliser le babyhaler mais si c'est au parent de me montrer et que celui ci à mal compris le geste. Je fais comme il me dit mais ce n'est pas comme ça qu'il faut l'administrer , qui est responsable ? Encore l'AM car il faudra qu'elle prouve que le parent lui a mal montré....
Un parent m'a amener l'antibio sans qu'il soit reconstitué, je lui ai dit que ce n'était pas de mon ressort, cette fois ci je l'ai fait mais la prochaine fois, je ne le ferai pas.....avec 6 enfants malades en accueil, le parent pense vraiment que je n'ai que ça à faire que de me taper la notice du médoc à lire pour le  reconstituer ? 
Donc attention car en donnant un doigt, on peut vite se faire manger....et nous ne gardons pas qu'un seul enfant pour la plupart d'entre nous.....donc il faut bien avoir conscience que c'est une responsabilité, qu'il faut tenir un registre à jour, de façon très précise, si on ne le fait pas, ou qu'il manque une toute petite info, en cas de soucis, c'est sur l'AM que ça retombera....alors je vous dirai les filles qu'il faut s'abstenir de juger la collègue qui ne souhaite pas le faire.... c'est un choix qui appartient à chacun, chacune d'entre nous. Respectons nous et respectons le choix des autres. Il vaut mieux une pro qui refuse de le faire si elle ne le sent pas , qu'une pro qui s'engage à le faire et qui n'y parviendra pas .....


----------



## Nounou22 (18 Octobre 2022)

Je me suis transformée en @Griselda avec mon pavé 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## assmatzam (18 Octobre 2022)

@zelande je ne suis absolument pas d'accord avec toi 

Ne pas vouloir administrer un médicament c'est un manque de respect de l'enfant d'après toi? 

Et bien sache qu'une AM n'est 
ni infirmière 
ni médecin 
ni personnel soignant 
ni auxiliaire de vie

Notre rôle n'est pas de soigner un enfant malade en lui donnant des médicaments mais simplement de l'aider dans ses apprentissages, sa sociabilisation et son éveil. 

Si son état de santé n'est pas compatible avec un multi accueil il ne peut être confié 

Le bien-être des enfants c'est de rester chez eux avec un de ses parents au cas où celui ci nécessite des soins particuliers comme la prise de médicaments 

Une forte fièvre a ma connaissance n'a jamais fait souffrir qui que ce soit
La fièvre est naturelle 
Et il y a des moyens simples et efficaces à essayer pour la faire baisser sans avoir à donner du doliprane 

Si un enfant tombe et qu'il y a une plaie légère je nettoie simplement avec de l'eau et une compresse et un pansement point barre

Pour reconnaître un enfant en crise et lui administrer de la ventoline il faut avoir reçu une formation spécifique 
Sinon ce sera de l'automédication 

Notre rôle n'est pas de remplacer les obligations parentales en terme de soins

Ce ne sont pas vos enfants vous êtes au courant ???? 

À l'école et en crèche on donne du doliprane aux enfants ? 
Non


----------



## kikine (18 Octobre 2022)

je suis entièrement d'accord avec toi.. nounou22
la collègue ne souhaite pas faire ce geste médical et c'est totalement son droit, elle n'est pas en faute surtout que les choses avaient été précisés dès le départ...
et maintenant c'est la maman qui veut forcer la main de l'am.. désolée mais non
elle était au courant dès le début que l'am n'administrerait aucun médicament, elle a quand même signé.. et maintenant on "tape" sur l'am parce qu'elle respecte ce qu'elle a dit dès le début???

faut quand même pas pousser !! de plus la démarche de la maman est franchement douteuse, essayer de faire passer une ordonnance pour un PAI... (ma grande faisait des convulsions en cas de fièvre trop brusque et oui canule de valium dans le rectum après feu vert du 15 car oui on ne le donne pas dès les premiers signes de plus il faut y aller tout doucement pour l'injection et sans à coup... bref..)
maintenant pas 36 solutions la maman cherche une autre am qui, elle accepte de donner les médicaments et licencie notre collègue


----------



## assmatzam (18 Octobre 2022)

@Nanou91 
Pour les gestes basiques il y a la formation SST qui a mon sens devrait être obligatoire pour toutes les AM car elle peu sauver des vies y compris en dehors de notre travail 

On y apprend à gérer une fausse route les spasmes du sanglot un AVC et c'est déjà très bien


----------



## assmatzam (18 Octobre 2022)

Je suis asthmatique sévère depuis toujours 
Ma fille qui a 24 ans maintenant aussi 

Quand elle était chez sa nounou et bien elle avait consigne d'appeler les pompiers si elle voyait qu'elle n'allait pas bien et qu'elle avait du mal à respirer 

Jamais je ne l'aurais obligé à donner de la ventoline à ma fille 
Je ne voulais pas qu'elle prenne cette responsabilité


----------



## Nanou91 (18 Octobre 2022)

@assmatzam 
les pompiers étaient à combien de temps de chez la nounou ?
Imagine le cas d'une ass mat qui habite en pleine campagne et où il faut 1h aux pompiers ou au Samu pour arriver....


----------



## assmatzam (18 Octobre 2022)

L'hôpital est devant chez moi
Juste le pont à traverser


----------



## assmatzam (18 Octobre 2022)

Super technique qui fonctionne très bien en cas de crise d'asthme et qui évite la prise de ventoline 

Respirer dans un sac en papier, de sorte que le gaz carbonique réintègre les poumons

Cela, apporte un soulagement des symptômes. 
L'intervention ne prendre pas plus de 5 à 15 minutes et le sac doit être retiré dès que les signes de l'hyperventilation ont disparu.

Je l'ai fait une fois à ma fille 
Je suis rentrée dans une épicerie 
J'ai pris un sac pour les légumes 
La crise est passée en moins de 5 minutes


----------



## zelande (18 Octobre 2022)

Le doliprane, c'est aussi pour la douleur
Donc si un enfant nécessite des soins, il ne faudrait pas qu'il aille chez une AM.
Donc, les parents qui ont des enfants avec une pathologie qui nécessite un traitement de fond ou un traitement de crise devraient s'arrêter de travailler ?
Donc, ma fille n'aurait pas du avoir d'assmat car elle pouvait, à tout instant, déclencher une crise d'asthme ?
Heureusement que mon assmat n'a pas réagi comme ça. On a mit un PAI en place, elle avait le numéro du service de pneumo de Necker, elle a demandé à son médecin de lui montrer comment il fallait faire , comment reconnaître les signes d'une crise.
Et à l'école, si ma fille avait besoin de ventoline, l'instit lui donnait.

En tant qu'assmat, je sais très bien que ce ne sont pas mes enfants, mais cela ne me coute pas grand chose de nettoyer un nez, ou 4, de donner de la vento ou de faire prendre un médicament si besoin. Je ne suis pas infirmière, mais ce genre de soins, c'est à la portée de n'importe qui, ou presque . D'autant plus que je suis en campagne et que pompiers et samu, faut pas être pressé.
Chacun fait ce qu'il veut, puisqu'en effet, on n'a aucune obligation ni dans un sens ni dans l'autre. Mais je trouve regrettable que tout le monde veuille se déresponsabiliser de tout, on en vient à ce que je pense être des aberrations.


----------



## kikine (18 Octobre 2022)

zelande a dit: 


> Le doliprane, c'est aussi pour la douleur
> Donc si un enfant nécessite des soins, il ne faudrait pas qu'il aille chez une AM.


ce n'est pas ce qui est dit....
il peut parfaitement aller chez une am qui accepte les médicament.. dans ce cas c'est comme pour les horaires atypiques, on choisit son am en fonction de ce qu'elle accepte ou pas
tout comme certaines refusent les enfants malades c'est leur droit temps que tout est clair dès le début... après le parent est libre de ne pas signer avec celle qui refuse toute médication et d'en trouver une qui voudra bien jouer les gardes malades, engager sa responsabilité en donnant des anti-biotiques, du doliprane, de la ventoline, le valium, d'accepter que le kyné vienne chez elle pour les séances du petit... etc...


----------



## Griselda (18 Octobre 2022)

Zelande les aberrations sont venues du fait d'abus.
Des PE qui font de l'automédication et veulent que l'AM, la crèche ou l'école en fasse autant.
Des AMs qui font de l'automédication sur les accueillis parce qu'elles pensent savoir avec certitude ce qu'il convient de faire (souvent parce qu'elles le font pour leur propres enfants), heureusement ça c'est beaucoup plus rare.
Des Parents qui portent plainte contre leur AM quand il y a eut un incident et ce pour plusieurs raisons:
- rejeter la faute sur l'AM c'est s'éviter à soi même en tant que Parent de penser qu'ils étaient responsables indirectement de l'incident et ce même quand c'est eux mêmes qui ont demandé à l'AM de donner le médicament
- rejeter la faute sur l'AM c'est minimiser leur responsabilité d'employeur envers la justice (même si au fond ils savent très bien que c'est eux qui ont demandé à l'AM de donner le médicament et que l'incident aurait pu arriver avec eux aussi)
Des institutions comme le CD et la PMI qui portent plainte contre l'AM:
- ainsi le CD et la PMI ne sont pas responsables d'avoir accordé un Agrément, une autorisation de travailler, à une personne qui a donné un médicament et n'a peut être pas su le faire correctement

Quoi qu'il arrive, ordonnance, autorisation écrite du PE et texte de loi qui permet aujourd'hui à une AM de le faire (ce n'était pas le cas avant!) ne dédouanera jamais l'AM en cas de pépin. Donc on a le droit dans certaines circonstances de le faire mais on reste pleinement et seule responsable étant la dernière personne à agir. Personne ne pourra garantir que le médicament a bien été donné correctement (pas de témoins) et même l'appel au 15 avant ne fait que permettre d'enregistrer que l'AM a appelé, a *dit* qu'il se passait ceci ou cela (personne pour confirmer que c'est vrai!). Donc le 15 qui sera interrogé se contentera de dire que oui Mme X a appelé et déclaré que... c'est pourquoi ils ont préconisé de... C'est dire que là non plus ça ne protège de rien du tout l'AM.
 Perso je n'ai jamais refusé de donné un médicament A CONDITION d'avoir une ordonnance mais en pleine conscience je sais que j'engage ma responsabilité et seulement la mienne. Donc si la collègue ne veut pas le faire, j'affirme qu'elle n'a pas forcément tort car si un jour j'ai un pépin c'est bien moi qui perdrait mon travail et ma liberté, pas le Parent, pas le CD, pas la PMI, pas le 15, et aucune collègue qui m'aurait dit "oh, ça va, la ventoline c'est cool!"


----------



## zelande (18 Octobre 2022)

Oui, c'est vrai
mais encore une fois, on parle des AM, des PE, de la PMI. Mais l'enfant ?
Et comme je le disais plus haut, la responsabilité de l'AM est engagée, elle donne, ça se passe mal, hop AM responsable. Elle ne donne pas, il arrive un pépin, elle peut aussi être accusée de non assistance à personne en danger! Vas prouver que tu as appeler les secours à temps, que tu a fais les gestes de premiers secours que t'as dicté le samu avant d'arriver.
Et au dela de l'interprétation extérieure, il y a ma conscience . Tant qu'à faire, je préfère avoir fait de mon mieux que de n'avoir rien fait du tout par prudence.
C'est un choix, ce n'est pas le mien et je ne suis pas d'accord avec celles qui font ce choix car il y a plus de danger à ne rien faire que se tromper en donnant un traitement.
Pour le cas de la ventoline, ce n'est pas dangereux, à moins d'un surdosage très important, mais , en principe, les assmat ne sont ni illettrées ni complètement déficientes intellectuellement


----------



## assmatzam (18 Octobre 2022)

C'est tout à fait ça @Griselda


----------



## assmatzam (18 Octobre 2022)

À moins d'avoir fait médecine, une AM n'est pas habilité à poser un diagnostic sur l'état de santé d'un enfant et prendre la décision de donner un médicament qu'elle qu'il soit 
Seul un personnel de santé est habilité 

En donnant le médicament de ton propre chef car tu auras pensé que 
Ca s'appelle de l'automédication 

Si tu ne donnes rien et que tu appelles les secours il n'y a pas de notion de non assistance à personne en danger 

Par contre si tu donnes et qu'il y a un problème la oui tu seras en tord 

Et tu ne peux pas me contredire quand au fait que dès qu'il y a un problème les parents cherchent un coupable et c'est l'AM qui payera les pots cassé tout ça pour avoir voulu faire le travail qui incombe aux parents, soit prendre soin de leur enfant malade 

Ce n'est pas du ressort de l'am


----------



## Nounou22 (18 Octobre 2022)

@zelande , dans le cas de ta fille, il y avait un PAI, ce n'est pas le cas de la postante. Possible que si l'enfant avait un pai et pas une simple ordonnance, la postante ferait différemment puisqu'elle ne serait pas seulement celle qui administre la ventoline mais elle serait intégrée au protocole de soin afin d'être informée de tous les tenants et aboutissants


----------



## Chantou1 (18 Octobre 2022)

Assmatzam 

Désolée de te contredire, mais non seulement à l’école maternelle la ventoline est acceptée ET idem en crèche. 

Par contre le sac plastique, je ne connaissais pas, bon à savoir et MERCI de l’avoir partager.


----------



## zelande (18 Octobre 2022)

Ce qui me gène dans ce post, c'est que l'assmat refuse d'un bloc, sans chercher à comprendre si c'est faisable, compliqué ou pas, comment ça fonctionne.
Mais bon, chacun fait son choix. J'ai fais le mien, je connais mes limites dans ce que je peux faire sans souci ou pas.
Et franchement, entre une lettre détaillée du médecin et un PAI, il n'y a que l'entête qui change, enfin si le médecin se donne la peine de détailler un peu l'ordonnance


----------



## MeliMelo (18 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour New.
"Vous, acceptez vous de donner de la ventoline ?"
Moi oui, j'accepterai de donner de la ventoline. J'ai moi même eu des épisodes asthmatiques (j'en ai un également en ce moment suite à une rhino), et c'est quelque chose de vital en cas de crise.

"Comment leur dire non gentiment mais assez pour qu'ils comprennent ?"
Je pense qu'avec toutes les formes possibles, même en CNV, un parent ne pourra pas accepter que son enfant ne soit pas soigner sur une fonction aussi vitale que la respiration. Pour l'instant il n'y a qu'une ordonnance, mais cet enfant nécessiterait peut-être un PAI, à voir avec médecin et PMI, et si vous n'êtes pas à l'aise à voir si une infirmière ne peut pas intervenir à domicile, mais il me semble qu'en cas de crise soudaine, vous seule serez face à la difficulté et le choix ou non de conserver vos principes. Un petit en pleine crise, je pense que vous êtes humaine, vous essaierez de l'aider, au pire vous appellerez le SAMU, mais le SAMU vous dira de lui administrer son médicament....

Si ce petit a un terrain asthmatique et nécessite des soins quotidiens, et que vous refusez de lui faire des soins, je crains que pour cette maman, la seule façon de répondre aux besoins de son enfant sera de vous licencier pour prendre un assistante maternelle qui accepterait de lui donner des soins.


----------



## Chantou1 (18 Octobre 2022)

Nounou22 

« Je me suis transformée en @Griselda avec mon pavé 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣 »

Oui et j’ai fait comme pour Griselda j’ai lu le début et la fin 🙌😂


----------



## newg31 (18 Octobre 2022)

@MeliMelo 
C'est exactement ce que nous avons convenu ce matin avec la maman. 

Elle respecte mon choix, même si je conçois que ça l'embête... 

Pour le moment, la petite en est à sa 3 ème bronchite asthmatiforme, de plus en plus coriace/tenace. 

Le médecin a donc prescrit un traitement à la maison et a aussi fait une ordonnance pour l'assistante maternelle (moi en l'occurrence) pour pouvoir administrer de la ventoline, au cas où l'enfant fasse une "crise" d'asthme (ce qui n'est jamais arrivé pour le moment, même chez elle). 

Seulement, j'ai bien précisé et répété plusieurs fois aux deux parents que je refusais de donner un quelconque traitement. 

Donc, il a été décidé avec la maman (et le médecin) que nous attendions de voir si il y avait une nouvelle bronchite asthmatiforme , et à ce moment là seulement, elle devra consulter un pneumologue qui posera un diagnostic précis. 

Si la petite est bien déclarée asthmatique, nous romprons donc le contrat. 

De mon côté, j'ai eu ma référente, qui m'a simplement rappelé que pour tout soin médical, j'engageais m'a responsabilité pénale (malgré le protocole, l'ordonnance, etc...) , qu'il ne fallait pas que je me sente obligée et qu'il était important et sain que je connaisse mes limites !


----------



## Griselda (18 Octobre 2022)

Après ça me rappelle une anecdote et même si je sais que tout le monde n'est pas d'accord c'est peut être à en parler avec cette Maman.

Il y a quelques années, ma filleule (en crèche), passait de rhume en bronchite et autres au point de se retrouver une fois par mois minimum sous antibio... et finir avec ventoline en traitement de fond car bronchite asthmatiforme. Sa Maman en a eut marre, est allée voir un homéopathe (réputé) et très vite adieu la ventoline, un antibio une fois dans l'année tout au plus.
Quand le schéma a recommencé avec la petite sœur, elle n'a pas cherché midi à 14h, elle a bazardé la ventoline et couru voir l’homéopathe qui à donné aussi un traitement de fond et tout est très vite rentré dans l'ordre.
Aujourd'hui elles ont toutes les 2 la 20aine et plus, elles vont très bien, ne sont pas du tout asthmatique.

Au passage je salue ta puer' qui a su te donner exactement la bonne réponse à ta question sans aucun jugement de il faut ou ne faut pas. Bravo à elle.


----------



## NounouNat2 (18 Octobre 2022)

Je me garderai bien de juger notre collègue.
Je ne connais pas du tout l'asthme car j'ai la chance de ne pas y avoir été confrontée, mais je connais mes limites et ça me fait peur. Je n'accepterai donc pas un enfant asthmatique.
Je peux donner et accepte d'administrer du doliprane ou des antibios si ordonnance et autorisation parentale, mais ça s'arrête là.
Je connais mes limites, je comprends donc sa position


----------



## piwonski (18 Octobre 2022)

Chacun connaît ses propres limites
Je suis infirmière reconvertie en AM donc il est vrai que je suis à l'aise avec l'administration des médicaments sur ordonnance et recommandations du médecin de l'enfant


----------



## Chantou1 (18 Octobre 2022)

Piwonski 

Infirmière ... à l’hopital ou à domicile ou ? 

Ça va être de la rigolade AM ... cool Raoul 👍


----------



## piwonski (18 Octobre 2022)

Milieu hospitalier principalement


----------



## Nounougali17 (18 Octobre 2022)

Ventoline ou autres médicaments... pas simple.. on engage notre responsabilité si on donne, mais si un enfant fait une crise d asthme et qu on ne donne pas de ventoline, que se passerait il?
J avais une petite qui , à plus de 2 ans à fait une réaction allergique à la noix (chez elle, à finit aux urgences avec œdème du visage). J'avais ensuite , une piqûre d adrénaline à la maison (avec un PAI) au cas où...(biensur les repas étaient sous haute surveillance car elle n était pas à l abri d une autre allergie pour le moment non connue!). Qu aurais je fait si j avais été face à une enfant qui vomit...devient rouge et gonfle?? J aurai dégaine la piqûre, tout en appelant le 15 et au top du médecin j aurai pique...quitte à lui faire un bleu (car apparemment c est souvent ça quand on est pas une pro!) Mais je l aurai empêche de s étouffer... psychologiquement j étais prête... mais aussi ravie d avoir rendue la piqûrenon utilisee aux parents à la fin du contrat!


----------



## nounoucat1 (19 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour j'ai déjà donné de la ventoline a des petits avec l'ordonnance du médecin et pour la première fois le parent m'a montré comment procéder. Quand il s'agit d'un traitement de fond ou une nécessité en cas d'urgence il faut le faire aussi en journée. Si tu refuses les PE seront obligés de te licencier pour la santé et le bien être de leur enfant.
J'ai déjà eu des traitements avec de la ventoline quand on ressent le soulagement que c'est on apprécie ce médicament. 
J'ai même eu des petits qui se rendaient compte que ça leur faisait du bien.


----------



## nounoucat1 (19 Octobre 2022)

Tu as raison Nanou seule une assmat qui administre la ventoline a l'enfant peut s'en occuper !


----------



## Griselda (19 Octobre 2022)

Je suis une grande allergique, j'ai été désensibilisée à grand coup d'injection toutes les semaines durant 4 ans, pourtant ma limite c'est véritablement la piqûre, dans un tel cas Nounougali17 j'aurais informé les Parents qu'ils n'auraient pas pu compter sur moi pour la faire. Si attendre l'arrivée des secours l'aurait mis en danger véritable je leur aurais dit de me licencier pour ne pas prendre ce risque.


----------



## nounoucat1 (19 Octobre 2022)

Est ce que l'assistante maternelle ne doit pas avoir un registre des traitements des petits.
Genre un grand cahier où elle écrit le nom de l'enfant elle colle l'ordonnance et l'autorisation des parents datée et signée pour administrer le traitement. Si j'étais encore nounou c'est ce que je ferais. 
De toute façon votre responsabilité est a chaque moment engagée il peut arriver tant de chose aux accueillis. Lui donner un traitement indispensable à sa santé c'est éviter des problèmes


----------



## nounoucat1 (19 Octobre 2022)

Il ne faut pas donner trop facilement du Doliprane et ça n'a rien a voir avec un traitement de fond qui nécessite de la ventoline ! Si tu es incapable de faire ce geste de santé tu démissionnes !


----------



## Lea64 (19 Octobre 2022)

On parle pas de donner du doliprane inutilement!!!
 Un enfant asthmatique peut finir a l hopital en moins de deux . Mon fils est asthmatique et à chaque bronchite il as un traitement en plus de son traitement de fond si il ne le prend pas sa peut durer deux mois a tousser comme un veau.
 Je pense que si le medecin vous as fait un PAI c est que c est important . En effet libre a vous de refuser ( bien que vous ne l ayez pas noté) mais la il s agit de la vie d un enfant pas d un rhume ou de bobo au dents ...  alors faut peut etre penser a démissionné... et pour info vous ne saurez Jamais si un enfants est asthmatique jusqu'à que se soit avéréet sa peut prendre plusieurs mois  ..


----------



## Chantou1 (19 Octobre 2022)

*MERCI* @Nounougali17

Au moins pour les gestes de  1er SECOURS 👍👏


----------



## kikine (19 Octobre 2022)

nounoucat1 a dit: 


> Il ne faut pas donner trop facilement du Doliprane et ça n'a rien a voir avec un traitement de fond qui nécessite de la ventoline ! Si tu es incapable de faire ce geste de santé tu démissionnes !


ben non ce n'est certainement pas à elle de démissionner
les pe la licencie point


----------



## Nounougali17 (19 Octobre 2022)

Griselda
Effectivement le geste de "faire une piqure" ne me pose aucun problème, sur moi ou sur les autres. Mais j entends parfaitement que cela puisse être insurmontable pour certaines personnes.
Je voulais juste dire que ce genre de chose, ventoline, piqûre et autres , c est en fonction de nos "capacites" personnelles, outre le cadre de la responsabilité.
Nous ne sommes pas tous égaux devant ce genre de chose.
Moi par exemple, un enfant qui vomit, je nettoie....mais c est certain, je vomis aussi!!!!!


----------



## MeliMelo (19 Octobre 2022)

Nounoucat1, oui désormais il est obligatoire de noter sur un registre chaque acte médical fait sur l'enfant, date heure, posologie, médicament et soin donné. Un cahier par enfant est mieux, encore une fois pour le secret médical, si le cahier doit partir un jour chez les pompiers, qu'il n'y ait pas d'autres données personnelles d'autres enfants dessus.


----------



## Julilo (25 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour, un des jumeaux que j’accueille devait avoir à faire à une machine pour l’asthme matin et soir et cela devait durer 10mn(hyper long).
 Et bien je le faisais sans problème, d’ailleurs il sentait que ça lui faisait du bien (même à 5 mois). J’avais mis une routine comptine😉😉
J’accueille également un enfant TSA avec trouble de l’oralité, la maman n’arrive jamais à lui administrer un médicament. Et bien, si je peux le faire, je n’hésite pas😊😊


----------



## Barbalala (2 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour. Je suis confrontée à ce problème depuis peu.. Suspicion de bronchiolite mardi, la maman vient chercher son petit en début d'après-midi car difficultés pour respirer.. Je prends des nouvelles, pas de traitement donné par le médecin, juste des aérosols et retour ce matin chez nounou, avec dans le sac, le dispositif +ventoline, au cas où.. Pas d'ordonnance, même pas demandé si ça gène... Non non. Je parle d'un rdv pour en discuter, voir mettre un protocole... Étonnement de la maman. Livret d'accueil très explicite au sujet des maladies chez moi et signé par les 2 parents.. Voilà voilà, bonne après midi et bon week-end à vous.


----------



## bidulle (2 Décembre 2022)

@newg31 

"
Je n'accepte pas de donner un quelconque traitement (malgré .
J'ai fait la bêtise de ne pas le spécifier par écrit dans mes contrats, mais de le dire seulement à l'oral. "

vous n'avez pas non plus écrit que voua acceptez donc c'est votre droit de refuser, perso j'ai eu le cas 2 fois, une fois j'ai accepté de donner la ventoline mais c'était un enfant de plus de 3 ans donc j'ai envie de dire c'était facile, et une fois j'ai refuser car c'était un bébé et je ne me sentait pas du tout à l'aise, le papa a quitté son taf le midi pour donner le ventolimne chez moi et est reparti au travail, c'est sur c'est pas pratique, mais voilà sur un bébé je ne me sentais pas de le faire !


----------

